# Great videos on Yahoo new charts



## SevenFX (29 January 2007)

These charts are *great for starting off and the videos are fantastic,* esp when you see all the other videos in different categories...under browse videos.

Here's the video link
http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/ver/21/popup/?rn=289004&cl=662367&src=finance&ch=662365

Here's the chart page
http://finance.yahoo.com/charts#cha...ine;crosshair=on;logscale=on;source=undefined


Enjoy
SevenFX


----------

